# Going back to knitting socks on my knitting machine



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got tons of KM to work with....and I've made socks on the standard....and they come out beautifully, even though they have a seam on the inside of the leg which doesn't show at all. I've bought some lovely pink yarn to make a sweater by hand knitting....and it's almost completed. After seeing all of the lovely socks knitted by the KP members, I got AmyKnits pattern and decided to "practice" with a small ball of leftover yarn. Stayed up until all the wee hours of the morning knitting away. Completed my test short sock....and it looks absolutely AWFUL. And I just ordered two pairs of Addi 12" needles that are coming from Hong Kong (bargain priced at $18.99 for both....no S/H). I would post a picture, but the sample sock isn't worth even looking at. I knit left-handed and loose, which is why I used a 0 needle on it. I tried "majic loop" because all I had was a 24" circular to work with...on my pink baby yarn. I've made socks using the Garter Carriage and putting a matching pattern on the top and foot of the sock, so that it matched a sweater I had made previously. All sunny yellow made of Diamante. No way I would be caught dead wearing this ugly sample. As you can see, I AM NOT MAKING A MATCHING MATE TO THIS DISASTER.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry I have a terrible time with socks to I just can't get the hang of it I tried them on dpns this week on bamboo ones even maybe I don't have the right yarn but I thought just to practice the concept I'm frustrated I'm so sorry your disappointed I've not tried magic loop yet I'd love to get better hope you have a good day..


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Before I spend $17.00 for a pretty sock yarn, I'll try something else. I can make a sock on the Brother 970 in about an hour, and that is with turning the heel and toe via the short row system. The hardest part is getting the final product on a Garter Bar to fold over the toe section so I can bind off the double part and then
taking it off the machine to do the seam....which I put on the inside of the leg. If you do a good "kitchener" you never see the seam.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bellamalis1 said:


> I've got tons of KM to work with....and I've made socks on the standard....and they come out beautifully, even though they have a seam on the inside of the leg which doesn't show at all. I've bought some lovely pink yarn to make a sweater by hand knitting....and it's almost completed. After seeing all of the lovely socks knitted by the KP members, I got AmyKnits pattern and decided to "practice" with a small ball of leftover yarn. Stayed up until all the wee hours of the morning knitting away. Completed my test short sock....and it looks absolutely AWFUL. And I just ordered two pairs of Addi 12" needles that are coming from Hong Kong (bargain priced at $18.99 for both....no S/H). I would post a picture, but the sample sock isn't worth even looking at. I knit left-handed and loose, which is why I used a 0 needle on it. I tried "majic loop" because all I had was a 24" circular to work with...on my pink baby yarn. I've made socks using the Garter Carriage and putting a matching pattern on the top and foot of the sock, so that it matched a sweater I had made previously. All sunny yellow made of Diamante. No way I would be caught dead wearing this ugly sample. As you can see, I AM NOT MAKING A MATCHING MATE TO THIS DISASTER.


Before you give up on making socks by hand, keep your 24+ needle and try the "traveling loop" - it's just like magic loop, only there is one loop instead of too - it's designed for knitting in the round with a shorter circular. I use it all the time - it's great! Watch this video to see how to do it.

http://knitfreedom.com/magic-loop/traveling-loop-method-magic-loop


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

I like to do machine knit socks toe up and the scrap off after the ankle and do the 70 rows of ribbing by hand on, my choice, double point needles. This way no seam and I get fancy tops if I want cause I don't like the patterning bumps in my shoes. Works great. I do a bunch of bottoms, stuff the extra yarn in the top for the hand work later when I need a hand project. I do the same with mitten.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I love making socks on my Passap because I can worked in the round. I also have my hand knit toe up socks in my purse for those moments when I sit and wait. Never tried the magic loop


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have a ribber? If so, then it is easy to make socks in the round - no seam and you can do the top ribbing on the machine as well - makes quick work of socks! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I can hand knit socks, but it takes forever. I will stick to the machine knit - so fast and perfect every time.


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

I just made three pairs of short socks for my boys on my Brother 860. No ribber on it so I did mock ribbing. They fit perfectly and the boys have not complained about the seam at all. It took longer to pick out the colors for the socks than it did to make them!


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

Diana Sullivan has a wonder video on her site and a DVD that I have purchased.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

This sounds interesting. Does anyone have a pattern (or know where I can get one) for socks on the Bond knitting machine?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

JCF said:


> This sounds interesting. Does anyone have a pattern (or know where I can get one) for socks on the Bond knitting machine?


My best recommendation for machine knit socks without a ribber and very little seaming is SWAN Socks. (Socks Without A Name) You swatch and make it to the figures in the book for the sock you want and the size you want. There are only a couple small seam areas in ribbing and the ankle area, otherwise the sides of the foot are done sew as you go. You can even do the main body of the sock on the machine, starting it with an open cast on and do the ribbing by hand in the round so only the ankle seams would be necessary. I do not like seaming so use that sew as you go seam a lot even when putting other things together, very useful.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Mariles said:


> I like to do machine knit socks toe up and the scrap off after the ankle and do the 70 rows of ribbing by hand on, my choice, double point needles. This way no seam and I get fancy tops if I want cause I don't like the patterning bumps in my shoes. Works great. I do a bunch of bottoms, stuff the extra yarn in the top for the hand work later when I need a hand project. I do the same with mitten.


How do you make socks on the machine toe up? I would really love to try this, but so far I didn't find a tutorial to help me with it. All I could ever find was top down.
Could you probably help me here?


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is a sew as you go pattern for Mid gauge/ bulky machines on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tinas-easy-machine-knit-socks

There are also directions for a standard gauge machine on the pattern


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Linuxgirl.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks NessaRose.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I wrote a pattern for socks in sizes for babies - toddlers, children, women and men. Three sizes for each. I didn't finish the men's socks yet. Will have to make new samples, the others I gave away.


----------



## taco (Mar 22, 2013)

Where can I get a pattern for socks using a ribber and the socks do not have a seam? thank you
Tao


----------



## taco (Mar 22, 2013)

Where can I get a pattern for socks using a ribber and the socks do not have a seam? thank you
Taco


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Linuxgirl said:


> How do you make socks on the machine toe up? I would really love to try this, but so far I didn't find a tutorial to help me with it. All I could ever find was top down.
> Could you probably help me here?


http://knitting.hwoodgroup.net/pennysocks.html


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

taco said:


> Where can I get a pattern for socks using a ribber and the socks do not have a seam? thank you
> Taco


http://knitting.hwoodgroup.net/double_bed_socks.html


----------



## taco (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you know where I can get a pattern for socks that are knit in the round for a knitting machine? 
Thanks 
Taco


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

The 2 links just given above are great ones!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Socks knitted using the circular method, as far as I know cannot be ribbed. You can start with a ribbed band and rehang and finish in stockinette.


----------



## inc1961 (Jul 15, 2015)

apologies, deleted my question as it was previously answered and I couldn't just delete the post.


----------



## SharonvdBerg (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi from sunny South Africa. You could use the awful sock to dust furniture with


----------

